# United Motorsport Haldex Controller Performance Software



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi,

Hope all is well.

I have recently been keeping a beady eye out for a Haldex Blue Performance Controller however I have been pointed in the direction of this United Motorsport Haldex Controller Performance Software Flash which if it actually achieves what it says on the tin then it's potentially a no brainer on reading how it performs... :idea:

http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/perform ... -software/

There is surprisingly also only one installer of this UM software in the UK and it is conveniently located about 30 minutes down the road from me so you can see why it's all starting to add up although it is a similar price to a sensibly priced second hand Blue controller so certainly no cheap alternative. :roll:

Anyway, does anybody have any experience of these UM Haldex Performance Flashes as I just got back from North America where they appear to be very popular and after speaking to a friend who has a Mk4 Golf R32 over there his feedback is that he would have the UM flash over a Blue or Orange controller every day of the week !?! 

Cheers !


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I believe the Phirm is the only distributor in the UK.
Reviews are good.
HPA next generation Touch is well priced..
Steve


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Yes, that is correct as I have been chatting with Matt from UM and the guys at The Phirm but I cannot locate a single TT or R32 owner in the UK who have had it installed... are you aware of anybody or even better anybody actually on here !? :?

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I dont think there is anyone on here that is running UM software for the Haldex but i think a couple of peeps on R32OC are.
Matt wrote the software i believe but UM are not big in the UK..yet.
HPA seem to be supporting the UK market with online sales and one distributor in the UK.
Steve


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Best all-around Haldex solution to date IMO! The remap on this is just superb on all fronts, I know it's sounds cliche but it's the way the TT was meant to be, but watered down through production. Nothing to play with, nothing to mess up, just pefect in all conditions!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Madmax199 said:


> Best all-around Haldex solution to date IMO! The remap on this is just superb on all fronts, I know it's sounds cliche but it's the way the TT was meant to be, but watered down through production. Nothing to play with, nothing to mess up, just pefect in all conditions!


Its nearly perfect..as its reactive..
Since its a UK generated product, it cost more to buy in the UK than the States..UM screwing the Brits as they will claim its a USA product when it was generated in the UK by Matt..strange..
Steve


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Okay, well thanks for all the information Steve and Max of which I will certainly give the guys at The Phirm another call tomorrow and then may approach Matt again as it would be great to be the 'shepherd' on this one and provide my experience and feedback to the forum ! 

After completing a couple of track days last year I would love to try this modification out seeing as I have a few more lined up for this year !!!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

So how much is it in UK? Do they flash it via the OBD port or remove controller from car and do it bench :?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

rusTTy_racer said:


> So how much is it in UK? Do they flash it via the OBD port or remove controller from car and do it bench :?


I need to double check with 'The Phirm' tomorrow but am pretty sure it was £599 and I know that they flash the controller and not the ECU although not entirely sure how they actually access it however I'm sure Steve or Max will know and subsequently chime in shortly !


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > Best all-around Haldex solution to date IMO! The remap on this is just superb on all fronts, I know it's sounds cliche but it's the way the TT was meant to be, but watered down through production. Nothing to play with, nothing to mess up, just pefect in all conditions!
> ...


Any slip based system will be reactive in nature as it is looking for an event to activate the AWD. That's what makes it intelligent and able to adapt to the conditions on the fly. Reactive does not necessarily make it imperfect! What killed the stock mapping was how long it took to react to slip, throttle inputs, or any event (slow and gradual ramping rate in the factory maps) -- with this performance remap it's impossible to detect (think thousands of a second).


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Watching this with interest!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The UM software is flashed through the OBD port in about 30 mins tops and your done.

I believe there are a few products for changing the operating parameters of the haldex..
OEM = reactive
HPA Blue = reactive..not available new anymore.
HPA Orange/Performance = possibly all 4 wheels are driven most of the time as slow speed binding occurs..not available new anymore.
UM = similar to HPA Orange but with claimed better results and less binding..available.
HPA Touch Motion = user interface allows adjustability from fwd to 50/50 AWD and stuff in between. Available
Powertrak Insert = possibly 70 / 30 to 50 / 50 all the time, not sure on binding tendencies..available.

I think the above is correct..
Steve


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> The UM software is flashed through the OBD port in about 30 mins tops and your done.
> 
> I believe there are a few products for changing the operating parameters of the haldex..
> OEM = reactive
> ...


It's 50/50 transfer all the time. Reactive ofc


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > The UM software is flashed through the OBD port in about 30 mins tops and your done.
> ...


I don't think it can be both..
Steve


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


It transfers 50% to the rear every time. But it is still reactive just like any OEM unit...

Edit: The only reason I said "all the time" is because you said it is possibly 70/30 which I underlined, but that is incorrect. I understand how you perceived it as me saying fulltime 50/50 tho.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Correct, I'd the ECU senses any slip, it's an instant 50/50 split, no middle ground (obviously speeding everything up).


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

[/quote]
It's 50/50 transfer all the time. Reactive ofc[/quote]

I don't think it can be both..
Steve[/quote]
It transfers 50% to the rear every time. But it is still reactive just like any OEM unit...

Edit: The only reason I said "all the time" is because you said it is possibly 70/30 which I underlined, but that is incorrect. I understand how you perceived it as me saying fulltime 50/50 tho.[/quote]

Maybe indicating which product you were talking about would have made it clearer..
Steve


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

It's 50/50 transfer all the time. Reactive ofc[/quote]

I don't think it can be both..
Steve[/quote]
It transfers 50% to the rear every time. But it is still reactive just like any OEM unit...

Edit: The only reason I said "all the time" is because you said it is possibly 70/30 which I underlined, but that is incorrect. I understand how you perceived it as me saying fulltime 50/50 tho.[/quote]

Maybe indicating which product you were talking about would have made it clearer..
Steve[/quote]
I HIGHLIGHTED the part I was discussing. I don't know how much more clearer I can make it for you? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

No binding with powertrack insert on 1 week of use in urban condition (400 km). Closes 7/8 of the upper hole, but not all, so it allows to disengage rear wheels on hard cornering at slow speeds.

Works really great for a stuff at 50 pounds...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Group buy?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

matt31 said:


> No binding with powertrack insert on 1 week of use in urban condition (400 km). Closes 7/8 of the upper hole, but not all, so it allows to disengage rear wheels on hard cornering at slow speeds.
> 
> Works really great for a stuff at 50 pounds...


Same, I have never experienced any binding or issues with reversing etc. Like some people do with the controllers or touchmotion. I've had it for a maybe 8 months now?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Sorry to be a bit 'Captain Sensible' here but at 600 quid (and I know you said you couldn't confirm till tomorrow) sounds like a lot for something that you have to leave in the car if you sell. I found a few s/h Haldex gen 1 controllers on ebay for over £100 so even if you got one of them and stuck it in still sounds expensive. HPA unit could be removed and returned to standard spec if required. No moaning only just saying ... :?

Group buy might help, agreed


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Sorry to be a bit 'Captain Sensible' here but at 600 quid (and I know you said you couldn't confirm till tomorrow) sounds like a lot for something that you have to leave in the car if you sell. I found a few s/h Haldex gen 1 controllers on ebay for over £100 so even if you got one of them and stuck it in still sounds expensive. HPA unit could be removed and returned to standard spec if required. No moaning only just saying ... :?
> 
> Group buy might help, agreed


I know exactly what you are saying mate and it seems whichever way you turn there is no real 'cheap' alternative... just check out the price of this second hand Blue Haldex Controller on eBay at £999 although I did see one on the Facebook forum a couple of months back for a slightly more reasonable £550 !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-S3-MK ... SwuTxV7zAg

However, I will speak to them tomorrow and see what happens !


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I did see the Blue and had a chuckle


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

They do also accept 'Best Offers' ! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I do have blue, orange and touch and won't be asking for mega bucks when I come to sell on..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I do have blue, orange and touch and won't be asking for mega bucks when I come to sell on..
> Steve


Says the bloke with the most overpriced stuff in the for sale section

How long did the "perfect" red interior take to sell :lol:


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

So when you have finished polishing your new trophy (well done by the way  ) how did you get on with the Phirm and any news of a discount/price?

Have you ruled out the powertrack insert? :?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

The Gachet said:


> I know exactly what you are saying mate and it seems whichever way you turn there is no real 'cheap' alternative.


The insert sucessfully running in my car cost £45. :wink:

VT


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Von Twinzig said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > I know exactly what you are saying mate and it seems whichever way you turn there is no real 'cheap' alternative.
> ...


Yeah I did consider that option but on doing some research I found responses like the one below which put me off the idea as it all just seemed a bit 'crude' _if that's the right word _to use on a daily driver !? :?

viewtopic.php?p=6172937#p6172937


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Read and understood. I was told the haldex shuts down once the oil gets over 100 deg C so this might become an issue if it was pre-loaded as they say?

Did you get anywhere with a discount/group buy?


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

It's with great interest that I see that subject resurface.

Why would anyone buy a used orange or blue controller when they can have a new Touch Motion and set it up like the blue or Orange and everything in between from fwd to stock on the fly.

Imo it's a better option than the UM Software because of it's flexibility. The UM software came on the market as HPA was developing the Touch Motion prompting them to announce it for pre-sale prematurely not to loose potential customers, upsetting many with the delays but now we don't hear any complains because it works very well.

I'm happy to read that the Powertrack insert is working well because there were a lot of skeptics out there (please let's not argue this again) [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Read and understood. I was told the haldex shuts down once the oil gets over 100 deg C so this might become an issue if it was pre-loaded as they say?
> 
> Did you get anywhere with a discount/group buy?


No mate as I wasn't sure how many people were really seriously interested in following through with this plus I've put it on the back burner now for another month or two anyway... also, I think it might actually be a good idea if somebody tries it out first and reports back with the results !? :-*  :lol:


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Agreed, I was hoping you would be the first to get it! :roll:

For that sort of money I guess the HPA makes more sense as whatever happened you would get a good chunk of your money back if you had to take it off and sell it.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Agreed, I was hoping you would be the first to get it! :roll:
> 
> For that sort of money I guess the HPA makes more sense as whatever happened you would get a good chunk of your money back if you had to take it off and sell it.


Well I might still take the plunge on this next month as I'm just currently juggling my 'to do' list as it seems like it could be a very exciting modification if it does exactly what it says it does... just a shame nobody on here has any first hand experience of this relatively unknown flash ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

The Gachet said:


> ......just a shame nobody on here has any first hand experience of this relatively unknown flash ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 Not an early adopter/visionary then?

VT


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Von Twinzig said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > ......just a shame nobody on here has any first hand experience of this relatively unknown flash ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I want to be the shepherd on this particular mod but just wandered whether there was a good reason other than the £600 price tag as to why nobody else had gone with it ? :?


----------

